# One for the books, relationship oddities not of my making



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought I'd heard everything, then this morning my daughter called to inform us that my son, her brother's divorce that was final less than 2 weeks ago had an update.  When he and his ex-wife ended their marriage they agreed that she could live in his house with her daughter until early spring so she could save money for the eventual move out.  She would pay utilities and he would pay everything else.   

 Now, this morning we were told that the ex wife had got married on the 5th.  But here's the kicker - she and her daughter are still going to remain in my son's house until the agreed upon time to help with her and her new husband's finance's.  

It must be a recessive gene from our ancestors that clouded his thinking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

Your son must love his wife and daughter very much, he's a good person wanting to look out for the welfare of the child, I assume he's the father.  These situations seem to be more common nowadays.  However, I think the wife shouldn't have gotten married to someone who couldn't yet put a roof over her head and a place of their own to live.  That makes me think she'll be parked there for a long time, probably with her new husband.  That, IMO, is a slap in the face to your son.  I would never do something like that to my husband.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 7, 2014)

She is his step daughter, her father is out of the picture, the latest is the fifth marriage for the ex, my son was her 4th.  He has talked about divorce for over a year and half.  I can only assume that the new husband may be locked into a lease and doesn't have room for an extended family yet, don't know.  My son is currently dating another woman and we can only sit back, watch and hope for the best.  Looking back I now believe both my wife and I came from dysfunctional families, so my question what is normal?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

With the new husband in the house?!  OMG. 

I met a guy who had a woman, her daughter, and her mother living in his house for about 4 years.  They split up but she stayed in the house.  She went on dates with her new boyfriend.  She simply didn't move out and stayed nearly a year after they split up.  He finally told her to move out around the time he and I met and started dating. She was angry.  Tough!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

My husband's niece always has her three ex-husbands and her present husband present at all family gatherings.  According to her, they are still family.  Interesting group.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband's niece always has her three ex-husbands and her present husband present at all family gatherings.  According to her, they are still family.  Interesting group.



Very!  I wouldn't be in the same room with either of my ex's!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Very!  I wouldn't be in the same room with either of my ex's!



Me neither.. one is dead... and one is just a butthole.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2014)

"Reality" TV should pick up on some of these!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my information updated.  My son (47) and ex (35).  The ex has been married 4 times (son 3rd) the ex was his 2nd.  She never married the only daughter's (16) father.  The new husband works at a minimum wage job and is staging his home to sell, so having 2 more people and their stuff would add to the nightmare of selling.  They plan to rent in the ex's now current city so the daughter can finish high school, she's had many issues and seems to have settled down.   

 The ex and son are upside down in their home and while he makes good money they had so many bills that they couldn't afford 2 places and the son figured he should honor his commitment to allow her to live there until she gets on her feet or the new husband's home sells.   

 In the meantime the ex travels to the new husband's home for many weekly conjugal visits, my son refuses to allow overnights in his house.  My son and ex were living apart in the same house anyway for over a year and half.  He works from home and so does the ex.  He told us yesterday that he has to stay to protect what is his.  Being the person I am my only comment was maybe he should hire a food taster like the Pharaohs of Egypt or do take out.


----------



## Debby (Nov 9, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband's niece always has her three ex-husbands and her present husband present at all family gatherings.  According to her, they are still family.  Interesting group.




I guess somehow they've all found a way to be friends despite the marriage failures.  Good for them instead of sinking into a quagmire of hatred.

My husbands first wife left him after two years for another young man.  He was hurt and angry for a while, but then we met and got married and it wasn't long and my husband and his replacement got to know one another. Not quite sure how that happened because it was a long time ago.

The 'replacement' was a motorcycle mechanic and Don would have him work on his bike and they even went fishing together from time to time.  A little weird by most standards, but it worked for all of us.  As far as I know they have also stayed married and for us it's going on 40 years now.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2014)

I simply cannot imagine staying under an ex's roof while being married to another man, for whatever reason.  Actually, I can't imagine staying under an ex's roof, period.  I guess I'm old fashioned, but to me ex means ex.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband's niece always has her three ex-husbands and her present husband present at all family gatherings.  According to her, they are still family.  Interesting group.



We quite often have exes at our family gatherings.  In fact, my sister's first husband (she's currently on her third) is probably my mother's favorite "son".  Unless someone has done something really terrible, we don't get rid of them.  I still refer to my ex-son-in-law (my granddaughter's father) as my son-in-law.  After all, *I* didn't divorce him.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 26, 2014)

I knew someone who was living with a woman and they split and he moved in with her daughter......well moved across the hall


----------

